# Parlantes desconocidos



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2013)

Me encontré estos parlantes en el taller y me gustaría saber si alguien los reconoce, tienen unos 30 años, tal vez algo mas.

Son de 8''
En su momento deben haber sido de alta gama por algunos detalles constructivos que todavía se notan.
Borneras de conexión con tuercas prensa-cable.
Tenían ala de foam, bastante raro para su época
La campana de fundición de aluminio centrifugado está muy bien echa y con muy buena terminación.
Hasta los flexibles se los ve impecables (Sin degradación u óxido) y de buena manufactura.
Originalmente tenían una cubierta sobre el núcleo magnético de un color crema, dios sabrá donde fue a parar.




​


----------



## JBE (Ene 9, 2013)

Mi viejo tenía unos parlantes muy parecido a estos. Tenían una tapa color crema clarito sobre el iman y en la misma poseía la marca LEEA, con las características del parlante. ¿La cubierta era como está?












Todavía tengo un par de rango extendido LEEA adentro de un bafle que armó mi viejo, y apesar de los años suenan que dan gusto!

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2013)

En un primer momento pensé que eran Leea, pero @jorgefer, entendido en el tema "Leea", me aclaró que *no* eran de esa marca.

*Edit:*

Hay un par de datos que me sugieren que son Jensen


----------



## JBE (Ene 9, 2013)

Mmm, anduve de paseo por la página de Jensen, pero no encuentro nada parecido a esos parlantes en lo que sería "Vintage", y muy pocos poseen la tapa sobre el imán.

http://www.jensentone.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jensen_Loudspeakers

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 9, 2013)

Es que ahora "vintage" es una moda, en la pag. de Jensen no van a salir los modelos viejos, son modelos nuevos con la "facha" de los de antes... 
Tal vez poniendo "jensen vintage loudspeaker" en google imagenes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2013)

Mi deducción sobre la posibilidad de que sean Jensen es por lo siguiente:

Estos parlantes los compré hace > 30 años, en esa época solo consumía parlantes de las siguientes marcas:

Leea.
Altec, Altec Lansing o Lansing
Jahro
Fostec (NO Foxtex)
Ucoa
Jensen

Leea, que pensé en un primer momento ya me aclararon que *NO* son.
Ucoa solo empleaba un modelo de 12'
Altec, Altec Lansing y Lansing no encontré ninguno con algo de parecido, existen grandes diferencias en general.
Jahro solo empleaba el woofer de 13' y unos tweeter.
Fostex solo tweeter´s

Por decantación y por ser la única marca que queda serían Jensen, que tiene a favor el gran parecido de varios modelos de campana que hay con estos.

También existe la posibilidad de que me los hayan regalado, cosa que dudo ya que tengo 4, sería *! Demasiado regalo ¡*


----------

